# M2 bootfähig ?



## Voodoo2 (5. Oktober 2016)

*M2 bootfähig ?*

Samsung SSD PM961 256GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hallo leute ist diese version bootfähig ?


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: M2 bootfähig ?*

Wie jede Samsung-OEM-SSD nur bei entsprechender Unterstützung durch das UEFI - und die ist in der Regel nur ab den Z97-/X99-Boards gegeben, welche einen M.2-Slot haben
Vereinfacht der Grund: Den OEM-SSDs fehlt ein sogenanntes OptionROM auf der SSD, mit dem sich die SSD quasi von selber beim Mainboard als bootfähig meldet. Das Board muss also im Grunde dazu fähig sein, selbstständig nach PCIe-Speichergeräten zu suchen. 

Mit deinem P67-PCH bist du da also raus. Zumal du nur 16 PCIe 2.0-Lanes insgesamt auf den zwei PCIe x16-Slots zur Verfügung hast. Du würdest deiner Grafikkarte also acht Lanes klauen (x12 gibts bei PCIe nicht...) und die Schnittstelle an sich würde auf etwa 2000MB/s limitieren. Du könntest also die 3000MB/s der PM961 nicht vollständig ausnutzen - allerdings ist es die günstigste PCIe x4-fähige M.2-SSD mit 256GB (mal abgesehen von der miesen Intel 600p, welche nur die halbe Leistung und einen TBW-Lock hat), ist das ja net so schlimm. 

Man kann zwar diesen NVMe-Support mit einem UEFI-Mod nachflashen... Wobei es keine Garantie gibt, dass der Mod funktioniert. Und wenn man viel Pech hat, geht irgendwas in die Hose und man steht hinterher mit einem defekten UEFI und damit einem nicht mehr bootenden Rechner dar.

Auf eigene Gefahr...
[Guide] How to get full NVMe support for Intel Chipset systems from 6-Series up


----------



## Voodoo2 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: M2 bootfähig ?*

moment    aber mit diesen bootet es oder ?ASUS B150I-Pro Gaming/WiFi/Aura Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: M2 bootfähig ?*

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...FI_AURA/B150I_PRO_GAMING_WIFI-AURA-device.pdf
Seite 2

Wenn du 100% sicher gehen willst, kauf eine getestete und freigegebene SSD.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: M2 bootfähig ?*

Die steht zwar nicht auf der Support-Liste vom Board, theoretisch sollte die trotzdem laufen. Die XP941 und SM951-NVMe stehen auch auf der Liste, also dürfte die Unterstützung von OEM-SSDs gegeben sein.


----------



## Voodoo2 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: M2 bootfähig ?*

ok vielen dank


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: M2 bootfähig ?*

Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied bei den neuen Boards, ob man da eine M.2 SSD einbaut oder eine SSD mit PCIe Anschluss (z.B. so eine wie die Intel 750)? 
Oder sind die beiden Anbindungen in etwa gleich schnell (ich meine jetzt vom Anschluss her - dass es je nach SSD Unterschiede gibt, ist klar, das ist bei SATA SSD ja auch so)?


----------



## HisN (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: M2 bootfähig ?*

In etwa gleich schnell. 
Wenn Du kein X99-Board hast, dann klaut Dir die PCIe-SSD PCIe-Lanes von der Graka.


----------

